# I have a drug test tomorrow and I smoked 2 days ago..Is there any way to pass it?



## Inyaface13 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a drug test in the morning and I smoked 2 days ago...Is there anything I can do overnight to help me out on the test? (Drink ALOT of water?)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

yes. pee clear, take sample midstream and make sure you gotta pee like a mother when you go and you should be fine.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 18, 2008)

yea id just get down as much water as i could and fast but be careful because i know you can cause injury to yourself from drinking too much water or you could get drunk either one lol just drink alot


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck man.  I am no expert but I think a synthetic urine would be your best bet this late in the game.

Keep us posted, and good luck.


----------



## headband (Feb 18, 2008)

me to aswell, 2 days isnt enough, the only way to pass it with water is to drink a lot. Most the testing companys look out for water induced false readings. Take some multi vitamins after before you go in and make sure your urine is yellow still. Make sure its water clear before you take the vitamins. If they dont like your piss's they'll normaly ask you to come back in a few hours, if they suspect anything..


----------

